# Salt Fork-4/28/13



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished Salt Fork on Sunday in the rain from 2PM-8PM. As usually I was targeting Crappie. I would guess the water temperatures were in the upper 50's. Initially I figured the fish would be in deeper water so I was fishing at 12-15' depth with no success. With little or no bites I changed patterns and started fishing close to the bank in 3-5' of water. I managed to catch 20-25 Crappie in less then 5' of water. I only kept 8 fish between 10-12". All fish appeared to be getting ready to spawn.


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

How was the water clarity?


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

As much rain as we had you would think the water would be stained but it was not that bad. I was fishing in deeper water so that obviously had something to do with the clarity. I would imagine the bays should be clearing up by today.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Good report,
I'm going out tomorrow (Wednesday)on a local buddy tournament for bragging right's. Good to hear that the Crappie are starting to move in. Sound's like a good week ahead. There's 3 - 2 man boats trying to out-do each other. $25.00 per man and only 5 fish total length per boat to check in. Should be a fun day.
We're all friends and will be fishing close together. Looser also buy's the beer's at the local watering hole afterwards.


----------



## bsachopper (Jan 2, 2011)

Those are always fun days Sr. Jigger. Me and some buddies from work are doin the same kinda thing Friday. Not sure if we are going to Seneca or Salt Fork yet. I look forward to a report from you to help me decide. Good Luck!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Local buddiesTournament results....Saltfork
This Wednesday - 8:00 am - 12:30.
My boat lost by 1/2" total length of the 5 biggest fish.
There was a 16+1/2" crappie caught by Dan+Donny team that kicked our butt.
Great day at saltfork. We hit the brush in the coves but they were'nt there.
Today the Crappie was in 5'-7' of water just outside great looking shallow spot's. The three boats -
5 fish best total length was 59" + 63" +( 63+1/2" ).

For some reason with 58 degree water temp, decent clear water, nice chop waves-swirling winds, warming sun, perfect conditions !! the fish were holding just out from the shallow brush. The catching just died at about 11:30am..

Brought home 18 over 12". The winner had less fish but bigger total length.
Several rounds of beer's were bought for the winner at out local bar and we sat and listen to the winner brag how our butt's got whipped.
Great day - Couldn't have been more fun.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Sr Jigger-sounds like a great day. Nothing better then a day on the lake and a few beers after the fishing is done. When the fish cooperate it just makes the day all the better.


----------



## bsachopper (Jan 2, 2011)

A 16 1/2" Crappie is a monster!!! Great report Sr. Jigger! Sounds like you all did pretty good. I went to Seneca today and brought home 25 keepers. Nothing real big though. Had a couple 12"ers but mostly 10's. Threw back some 9's that would have made my limit but I think 9" is a little on the small side. Most of them were out in front of the brush also, in a little deeper water. Looks like we will be going to Salt Fork for our derby also.


----------

